# Scarlet Macaw?



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

My mum has one. Thing is, she is only 15 years old... My mum is like 50. My mum taught me how to look after her, food wise and handling, cleaning and general ideas. The parrot, for some reason has chosen to like me. She sits on my shoulder and licks my face, and nibbles me hair and doesn't scream or attack me when i feed her. My mum, who she used to love, doesn't get to hold her much anymore, due to the macaws change of heart i think. 
Anyways. Even though it won't happen for years, The bird will become mine. She likes me, so thats good...But yeah...I thought, while i remember...That i should gather as much info as i can about them. Like...do they lay eggs? and can i get her nuetured or whatever. Basically, i wanna know loads about them, so i can prove to my mum that i can look after her... My mum thinks that she should go to my big sister....Even though i do animal management and getting A's haha. 
~ but yeah...Whatever you can give me about keeping them. I know the basics of feeding, cleaning, caring and grooming...Also signs of ill health and stuff...But stuff like what never to feed them, or special stuff they would need doing. She used to be very destructive when we got her, but shes alot calmer now, so thats okay. 

Sorry for the ramble! just wanted to get as much in as i can haha


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe a parrot forum would suit you best


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You sound like you know the basics...try these guys.

MacawForum.com The Place Macaw Owners Flock

BirdBoard.Com - Parrot Message Board & Pet Bird Owner Forums


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The only thing I know about birds is that I am terrified of them. Your description of her sitting on your shoulder etc gave me the shivers!

I have a question though. Why would you get her neutered even if possible unless you have a male one around? Sorry if that sounds daft, but I am just wondering. I think (though as I said know nothing) that all female birds lay eggs, but if there is no male around they won't be fertilised eggs. I am sure someone is going to come along and put me straight.

For now, I think the bird has alread told you where she belongs.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How do you know she is a she and not a he?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

The average life span of a Scarlett Macaw if 40-50 years in captivity, so the changes are your mum may never have to rehome him/her to either you or your sister.

Although if you mum has already had this bird for 15 years surely she can answer every question you could possibly have about Scarlett Macaws in general?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We bought her from a breeder and she has laid an egg before... I never asked how it worked exactly...But we have a male green and blue macaw...But he ignores her! She chases him around the room and in the end he just lets her groom him. I wouldn't get her spaded...Theres no point, it was just something i wondered as i was typing. 
I do know the basics...But to be honest...If i start asking my mum questions...she might think i wasnt ready. I dunno, i'd feel a bit daft asking her lol. 
Yeah...Probably not...I might never get her, and even if i did, it won't be for a few years. I just thought while i was thinking about her, i'd ask about her. ^_^

Thanks for the replies up to now ^_^


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you mean a Blue and Gold Macaw or a Green Wing Macaw?
A Scarlet x Blue and Gold would make a Catalina Macaw.
Never heard of any bird being spayed but single birds often lay eggs.
You know they are a CITIES appendix 1 species and the implications of that?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

You mean she's endangered? We were once told that she was...And some guy came round to try to buy her, but we'd had her five years already...And, for two weeks, different people came to see her!?. 
We didn't know if it was true or if they were just trying to buy a female bird from us. I guess i know. Although...Cities appendix 1 animals need a permit? I never knew she needed one. She has a passport? Is it because we bought her from a breeder? She cost around £2500. a little more due to travelling and stuff. She came from near london i think... Are we not supposed to have her?? 
Uhm..The male is blue, red and green. He has a red head...

He's a blue and RED Macaw...Sorry!

And i've never heard of a bird being spade...That's what i was asking...Theres never gonna be a need to do it? Thats all aha. 

Yeah...She hates hats though. she attacks you if you have a hat on...sometimes she humps you kinda...it's weird aha.


Edit: I just googled keeping a scarlet Macaw...And they're a popular pet...So it must be okay! I got really worried aha.

And i always thought she would live between 60 and 80 years?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You are okay to keep her but without the correct paperwork you can't sell her or any parts or derivitives of her eg feathers and eggs either live or dead.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Ooooh. We'd never sell her! She is my mums little girl. Never mind me...I'm the naughty child compared to her birds! She always waffles on about how the birds can talk but they don't talk back...*Rolls eyes*

We keep her feathers for my neices. They love them. They don't leave our house though cause they dont want to lose them! I tell my neice that fairies let the birds give them to her, so she has to care for them. She does aha. 

Thanks again for the help!

Btw...I wiki'd a scarlet and they said she isn't anywhere near threatened? They said she is very common?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't believe eveything Wiki tells you CITES (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species)


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Tell me about it. I tried to report something on Wiki once...They said that i was banned due to scamming people?! What the hell!!

Thanks for helping me out!


----------

